# The Film Review Thread



## Get-dancing (Apr 26, 2008)

-


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 26, 2008)

Scary thing is, they're already planning/making the sequel.


----------



## sgolem (Apr 27, 2008)

The Piano is the shittiest movie I have ever seen.  The end.


----------

